# Cosmo ~ Rescued Netherland Dwarf from neglectful situation



## Kipcha (Jun 5, 2013)

Meet Cosmo, a roughly 1 year old rescue Netherland Dwarf.

Cosmo came from a mentally ill woman who kept him and another male free roam in her house. They were destroying her place, peeing all over the floor, chewing things up and living inside her box spring. They were filthy, their nails were extremely overgrown and overall, it was not a good living situation for anyone.




It was very unfortunate, but the woman that got them before bringing them to us didn't think to separate them since they had been living together for so long and left them together in a cage, which lead to little Cosmo killing the other rabbit. Because of this, we would be leery to adopt him to anyone who is planning on bonding or introducing to another rabbit.

However, Cosmo is NOT an aggressive rabbit. He is quite sweet and social, just in a bad situation that caused him to do things that he shouldn't have. He was intact at the time and it is instinct for them. Cosmo still needs to go in for his neuter (He needs to gain some weight first) but we are sure it will mellow him out a little as he is definitely a hormonal little buck.




Cosmo is, at the moment, very yellow due to being sprayed so much by the other buck. He is clean, just stained now, and it will come out after he molts. He also only has 2 proper length nails as they others were all torn out from them being so long, and we presume the snagged on carpet and were ripped away. They appear to be growing back normally. Cosmo has been to the vet and is healthy, just needs some TLC.

Cosmo will soon be up for adoption, preferably to a single bunny home.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 6, 2013)

ray:ray: for you both.


----------



## saira (Jun 6, 2013)

Those poor bunnies  Couldn't imagine what they've been through. So sad what happened with the other one, but it wasn't Cosmo's fault.. If I had room I'd take him in, but I don't have enough space for him to have to himself since my other bunny has free run of the main floor. 

I'm sure you'll find a home for him,he's really cute D:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh the poor bunnies.  That's sad what happened to the other but as saira said it wasn't really Cosmo's fault. 

I'll be praying that he finds a good home. ray:


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 28, 2013)

Cosmo was adopted and man, is he spoiled rotten! Mostly free roam and the entire living room was turned into a giant bunny playroom  He really lucked out!


----------



## Azerane (Jul 28, 2013)

Awww yay! Congrats Cosmo, you deserve a good life


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

Yay! Congratulations Cosmo!


----------

